# Fuji x-t20 or Olympus om-d e-m5 mark II



## Protagonistes

Hello everyone, as in the topic - I am about to buy a photo camera and considering these two. The lens for the Olympus is 14/42, pretty dark one, and for Fuji I was proposed 18-55 f. 2,8-4. Could anyone give me any constructive feedback? To add, I am intested in the street photography and portraits. 
Thanks up front!


----------



## jaomul

The kits you describe give the Fuji a definite advantage in performance due it's larger sensor and better specced lens.

Olympus and Fuji make lovely cameras, both will give great photos. The olly will have a larger selection of nice small lenses, the Fuji had nice lenses but they are bigger.

If it's ultimate image quality you need the Fuji should be a little better, but the Olympus won't be far behind but it's lenses are smaller. The particular lens you are looking at with the Olympus is nice but has a slow aperture, there are better options available


----------



## jcdeboever

The fujifilm 18-55 is not your typical kit lens. It has wonderful micro contrast, color saturation, and sharpness. I am always pleased by the results when I use it. Very handy for street and the OIS works very well in low light. Can't speak for the Oly.


----------



## Protagonistes

Thank you both for your kind help, sharing experience and knowledge. Here you helped another photographet to grow - attaching a pic of my brand new Fuji X-T20.


----------



## jaomul

Enjoy your new toy. Don't forget to post some new cool photos


----------



## fmw

Protagonistes said:


> Thank you both for your kind help, sharing experience and knowledge. Here you helped another photographet to grow - attaching a pic of my brand new Fuji X-T20.


Congratulations.  It will serve you well.  Now you need to work on your exposure.


----------



## jcdeboever

Protagonistes said:


> Thank you both for your kind help, sharing experience and knowledge. Here you helped another photographet to grow - attaching a pic of my brand new Fuji X-T20.


Congrats, nice camera.


----------



## Derrel

FORGET about "DARK" LENSES!!!* DO NOT WORRY ABOUT lens speeds!*


----------



## birdbonkers84

How you finding the Fuji x-t20, I’m looking at grabbing a x-t2 or the x-t20 due to the price 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

